# losing hair?



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a mouse that is about a year old now. She was bred from lines with all sorts of traits, like angora, rex, fuzzy hairless, and satin. She has recently lost all her fur. She previously had a long, beautiful coat of wavy white satin fur, but now every last strand of it is missing. Nothing has changed in her enviroment or diet, and she is housed with 14 other mice, all of which seem healthy and none of which are showing similar signs. What could this be? What should I do?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like the hairless/fuzzy components have decided to come out and play. With that mixed a background one hesitates to comment on the odds for regrowth.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

Would the fuzzy hairless show up that late in life? Also, the fuzzies in her lineage all have some amount of fur. She has absolutely none now...


----------

